# Blasc klient



## saphyroth (24. Dezember 2006)

also ich habmir jetzt den blasc client runtergeladen... kann mir einer sagen wie genau ich jetzt diese karte die manche in ihrer sig haben einbau?


----------



## daLord (24. Dezember 2006)

Client schreibt man übrigens mit "c". Ist englisch (und in der Überschrift macht sich das nicht gut).

Also wenn du ihn runtergeladen hast wäre der nächste Schritt ihn zu installieren. Dann gehst du mit allen deienn Charakteren einmal on. Nachdem du WoW geschlossen hast bekommst du einen Splashscreen der dir sagt das deine Daten an Blasc übertragen werden.
Wenn das alles klappt ist das schwierigste überstanden.
Danach gehst du auf die Hauptseite von Buffed. Dann gehst du auf "BLASC" - "Charaktere" - "Realms". Hier wählst du deinen Realm und, wenn du in einer Gilde bist, deien Gilde. Bist du nicht in einer Gilde wählst du einfach den Anfangsbuchstaben deins Char in der oberen Leiste. Nun klickst du auf deinen Char. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem es unbter anderem den Eintrag Visitenkarten gibt. Hier wählt man die aus die man haben möcht und kopiert den BBCode.
Anschließend loggst du dich im Forum ein. unter Einstellungen findest du irgendwo den Punkt signaturen und fügst den BBCode da ein.

hf


----------



## Roran (24. Dezember 2006)

saphyroth schrieb:


> also ich habmir jetzt den blasc client runtergeladen... kann mir einer sagen wie genau ich jetzt diese karte die manche in ihrer sig haben einbau?


Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte


----------



## Valkum (24. Dezember 2006)

Nutze Bitte das nävhste ma die suchfunktion.

Und mod könntet irh ma einigie sinnlose threads löschen oder in einen Ortner bzw Forum Alte Threads verschieben?


----------



## saphyroth (24. Dezember 2006)

sry war in eile^^ deswegen auch client falsch geschrieben dann eh wieder richtig.... thx und der thread kann gelöscht werden.

ah nein eins noch....wie macht man das da ausrüstung usw gezeigt wird bei mir is im mom nur rang usw^^


----------



## Leigh (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab auch ein Problem mit Blasc...

Wenn ich WoW beende wird nur ein Fenster geöffnet, mit dem ich einen Fehlerbericht speichern kann, das Profil wird allerdings nicht mehr mit dem Server abgeglichen.. :/

Hat vllt noch jemand das Problem? Kann man mir sagen, wie sich der Fehler beheben lässt?


----------



## Roran (29. Dezember 2006)

Leigh schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit Blasc...
> 
> Wenn ich WoW beende wird nur ein Fenster geöffnet, mit dem ich einen Fehlerbericht speichern kann, das Profil wird allerdings nicht mehr mit dem Server abgeglichen.. :/
> 
> Hat vllt noch jemand das Problem? Kann man mir sagen, wie sich der Fehler beheben lässt?


Mit diesen wenigen Infos leider nein.
Denn keiner hat ne Kristallkugel vor sich liegen.

Wir brauchen schon was an Infos was für ein Fehler das war.



saphyroth schrieb:


> ah nein eins noch....wie macht man das da ausrüstung usw gezeigt wird bei mir is im mom nur rang usw^^




Diese Frage meinste doch nicht ernst, oder doch ?

Ich denk Du hast BLASC installiert,
da haste auch die Einstellungen gesehen,
da macht man das.

Also BLASC starten, Rechtsklick auf das BL Symbol in der Taskleiste und einstellen


----------



## Leigh (29. Dezember 2006)

Das wüsst ich selbst ja auch gern.. Ich sehe, das dieses rot-schwarze Fenster auf geht auf dem normalerweise steht "Profil wird mit Server abgeglichen" oder so. Aber ich seh es halt nur links und rechts neben einem großen grauen Fenster in dem ich auswählen kann: Feherbericht speichern und Schließen.
Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung was da los ist..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

